# Montblanc Generation RB - Opinions?



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

After getting a gorgeous 1960 Montblanc fountain pen (new-old-stock) for Christmas, I've gotten into pen collecting.
I wanted something that was a little more robust than my fountain pen, and easier to travel with and loan out on a daily basis, so I settled on a rollerball.
I just picked up this lightly used Generation for $80 on eBay from a reputable seller. Apparently the gold is in great condition, and only a few hairline scratches (no cracks or chips) are on the resin. It seemed like a real good deal compared to what other used Generations go for, and it comes with a brand-new refill.
What do y'all think about the deal I got and the pen itself?
Thanks,
N.


----------



## VetteBandit (Feb 19, 2009)

The generations is a nice pen....there really isnt a bad Montblanc. I have a BP Generations that I use for everyday / travel, but prefer a little thicker / heavier of a pen for my RB. I have a Starwalker Classic RB that I love.

For $80 I think you did well and you should enjoy it!:-!


----------



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

As far as authenticity goes - Should I be worried that it doesn't reportedly have "PIX" engraved on the inside of the clip? We don't know when it was manufactured, and I guess the Generations don't necessarily have the engraving as Meistersucks do, correct? The seller is reputable, and a fellow collector, but there's always a question, right?


----------



## PaisleySnail (Jun 18, 2010)

I just bought a Generation BP a few weeks ago and all I can see underneath the clip is "Made in Germany" and a symbol that I can't quite discern. 

But in regards to the Generation more generally, is it respected as a "true" Montblanc pen? The reason I ask is that I can't find it on their website, which leads me to believe that it's not one of their main pens. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Benjamin Chin (May 11, 2008)

The MB Generation rollerball is also known as "MB 13303" and the ballpoint as "MB 13203".

It was marketed as a relatively affordable executive pen series, just a notch below the MB Noblesse series. Both were discontinued in favour of those modern ranges you see on MB website.

Generation is real MB, no doubt about it. Before MB reached the cult status of today, it produced affordable pens. They did not get the same marketing emphasis as the flag-ship Meisterstuck (of course) but they are full-blooded MB's.

Aside from the Meisterstuck Classic, I tend to believe that MB is at will to discontinue any range so long as their product-life-cycles are considered to be in the decline stage. Even some models from the Meisterstuck were revised or taken out, and new models added.

The safest bet for a MB pen would still be the Meisterstuck Classic. Others can come and go (and become vintage nevertheless).


----------



## PaisleySnail (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks very much for your advice. I have decided to keep the Generation and am quite happy with it!


----------

